# Neue/andere Filtermedien



## bayernhoschi (1. Nov. 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich hab mich heute mal meinem Filter gewidmet, bis jetzt war ich eigtl. mit dem Aufbau zufrieden.
Er lirf Prima und hat auch funktioniert.
Jrtzt ist allerdings das eingetreten was ich von Anfang an befürchtet hab: Die erste Tonne läuft über weil die Japanmatten in der zweiten Tonne wohl so sehr zugesetzt sind das auch Spülen von oben nicht mehr hilft!
Jedesmal wenn ich den Schmutzablaß öffne die Mattenwürfel rausholen und ausdrücken?

Ich mache mir jetzt Gedanken im nächsten Jahr die Bestückung komplett zu ändern. 
Ein völliger Neubau scheidet leider aus, zumindest im nächsten Jahr.

Mein erster Gedanke:
Pumpenkammer - UVC(evtl im Bypass, braucht man ja nicht ständig) - CS 2 - in der ersten Tonne ein VLCF umgeben von Helix ruhend(alternativ KSB-Filterkeramik) - zweite Tonne Helix schwebend und belüftet.

Kann das hinhauen?

Ich komm im Moment nicht so richtig weiter, irgendwie ne Blockade im Kopf

Für Tipps und/oder Ratschläge bin ich offen wie ein Scheunentor

Ich häng noch mal ein paar Bilder und ne grobe Skizze vom Istzustand an, damit ihr euch besser ein Bild machen könnt.


----------



## Nori (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Hier wird immer wieder propagiert auf eine mechanische Filtrierung zu verzichten, weil es nicht "zeitgemäss" sein soll.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass dem __ Hel-X eine anständige Vorfiltrierung vorgeschaltet werden muss - da reicht aber der CS 2 nicht, es bedarf auch noch Filtermatten.
In deiner Anordnung hast du meiner Meinung nach die Reihenfolge nicht richtig umgesetzt - die Aufgabe, die die Japanmatten früher mal hatten (am Filterende) sind jetzt durch das Hel-X abgedeckt.
Allerdings sollte diese auch mit entsprechend vorgereinigtem Wasser "angefahren" werden.
Ich würde in die erste Tonne vor dem Hel-X Schaum-Matten (5 cm Stärke) in PPI 10, PPI 20 und PPI 30 packen - am Besten jeweils 2 Stück von jeder Durchlässigkeit.
Über den Matten kannst dann dein erstes Hel-X einbrigen (notfalls zwecks Wartung in Säcken).
Deine jetzige Japanmattentonne kannst dann in eine Hel-X-Tonne umwandeln - das sollte auf alle Fälle funktionieren.
Ich hab bei meinem Teich die Anlage ähnlich aufgebaut - eine Reinigung während der Saison brauch ich bei meinem Goldi-Besatz nicht - aber selbst bei Koi-Besatz wirst du keine Probleme wegen Überlaufen etc. haben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Hallo Nori,
habe mir deinen Vorschlag mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Ich komm halt so nicht ohne weiteres an die Matten ran, sollten sie sich doch mal zugesetzt haben
Da das Wasser in der Tonne im Moment von oben nach unten läuft habe ich grad folgendes im Kopf:
Auf der Medienauflage __ Hel-x, dann die Matten und obendrauf in Säcken nochmal ein bischen Hel-x zum beschweren.
So kann ich die Matten -wenns nötig ist- rausnehmen ohne die ganze Tonne ausräumen zu müssen.
Wenn ich jedoch die Matten etwas größer zuschneide wie den Durchmesser von der Tonne, brauch ich ja auch nicht beschweren.
Wäre ja noch einfacher, oder denk ich jetzt komplett verkehrt


----------



## Michael H (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*



Nori schrieb:


> Hier wird immer wieder propagiert auf eine mechanische Filtrierung zu verzichten, weil es nicht "zeitgemäss" sein soll.
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass dem __ Hel-X eine anständige Vorfiltrierung vorgeschaltet werden muss - da reicht aber der CS 2 nicht, es bedarf auch noch Filtermatten.
> In deiner Anordnung hast du meiner Meinung nach die Reihenfolge nicht richtig umgesetzt - die Aufgabe, die die Japanmatten früher mal hatten (am Filterende) sind jetzt durch das Hel-X abgedeckt.
> Allerdings sollte diese auch mit entsprechend vorgereinigtem Wasser "angefahren" werden.



Hallo
Versteh ich das richtig das de CS 2 nicht reicht als vorfilter für das Hel-x...?

Dachte immer das reicht  da ich ja auch gerade meine Filter Gedanken hab , und vor das Hel-x mein Eigenbausieb verbauen will , das bestimmt aber nicht so viel rausholt wie ein CS 2 , RATTER'T es auch gerade wieder in meinem Kopf.......


----------



## Nori (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Ich bin der Meinung das CS 2 ist ein prima Vorfilter, der das tut was er soll - die Reinigungsintervalle des übrigen Filters verlängern, weil er groben Schmutz rausfiltert.
Als alleinigen Filter vor dem __ Hel-X halte ich ihn für zu grob - was aber auch in Anbetracht der Reinigungsintervalle gut ist - ein zu feiner Siebfilter, der täglich oder sogar mehrmals täglich gereinigt werden muss ist der falsche Weg.

Zu den Matten:
Ich würde die Matten von Unten nach Oben durchfliessen lassen, da gibt es nie die Gefahr des Überlaufens.
Wenn du hier das Hel-X in Säcken packst ist es doch in Sekunden herausgenommen, so dass du an die Matten kommen könntest (was du aber höchstens 1-2 mal pro Saison machen musst - wenn überhaupt).

Was soll denn das Hel-X vor den Matten bringen? Zum Beschweren kannst besser ein paar Medienbeutel mit Muschelkalk oder ganz einfach ein paar Pflastersteine nehmen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Hi Ralph,

mach in die erste Tonne einen Feinfilter rein und in die zweite das __ Hel-X.
Bei mir sind dazwischen noch Matten, die aber nur 2 mal Jährlich gereinigt werden müssen.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Hallo 
und Murhahahahahahahahahahahaha

@ Nori hast du überhaupt alles gelesen was Ralph geschrieben hat , scheinbar nicht 

Erstens werden die ollen Matten von unten durchströmt, zweitens sind die Matten das Problem und nicht das Helix


@ Ralph ich denke deine Matten haben sich durch die abgestorbenen Helixbackies zugesetzt
  da du scheinbar 17 er Helix benutzt, kannst du ohne weiteres deinen USII weiter  benutzen ,

mache mal bitte Angaben dazu.

Ich würde aber auf die Matten verzichten oder in die erste Tonne stecken

und Michael lass dich ja nicht von Helix in Säcken anstecken , Helix ist am besten, wenn es durch LUFT richtig durch die Gegend geschossen wird .

Dann reinigt es sich selbst, aber nur wenn du einen guten Berater hattest der dir kein 12 er Helix angedreht hat, Helix min. 14 er bestellen, dann funzt auch die Selbstreinigung

Gruss Obs


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Jep, ist 17er
__ Hel-x belüftet in die zweite Tonne ist eigtl. schon beschlossene Sache.
Wie schauts denn aus mit meiner Idee auch in die erste Tonne Hel-x zu tun.
In dieses häng ich dann ein genähten Sack aus Vlies - eben nen VLCF - in den das Wasser aus dem CS 2 fließt.
Den kann ich ja einfach austauschen wenns nötig sein sollte.


> Erstens werden die ollen Matten von unten durchströmt, zweitens sind die Matten das Problem und nicht das Helix


Stimmt, da aber die Matten sich in der zweiten Tonne brfinden und eben verstopft sind, läut mir die erste Tonne über.
Damit meine ich nicht den Überlauf, sondern richtig übern Rand.


----------



## Nori (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

@ Patrick:
Du hast scheinbar sein Problem nicht erkannt!
Abgesehen davon, dass es von der Sache (dem Zusetzen) egal ist ob von Unten nach Oben (oder umgekehrt) durchströmt wird (von Unten nach Oben ist halt besser wegen dem Zusetzen und Überlaufen) ist sein Problem, dass sein __ Hel-X vor (!) den Matten ist und deshalb keine Feinfiltrierung stattfindet.
Das Hel-X kann einfach diese Stoffe nicht rausfiltern, deshalb kommt viel Dreck in seine 2-te Tonne und verstopft die Japanmatten (die ich wie schon gesagt für ein Überbleibsel aus der "Bürstenzeit" halte).
Die Japanmatten waren ursprünglich mehr als Bio-Ansiedlungsfläche gedacht, denn von der mechanischen Filterwirkung sind sie um Welten grober als eine PPI 10 Matte.

Also Feinfiltrierung PPI 10 - 30 in Tonne 1 - wenn man den übrigen Platz nutzen will noch ein paar Säcke (wegen rascher Entnahme im Reinigungsfall) mit Hel-X dazu (ich nutze übrigen da das schwebende 12-er) und die 2-te Tonne dann als reine Hel-X Abteilung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Wie schaut es denn damit aus?
Gut oder nicht so Toll?
rot/orange=Matten
grün=Hel.x schwimm oder schweb
hellgrün=__ Hel-x schweb und belüftet


----------



## Nori (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Wird mit Sicherheit funktionieren und besser sein als deine momentane Konfiguration,
ABER:
wegen dem Zusetzen und Überlaufen würde ich immer von Unten durchströmen lassen.
Du kannst doch deinen Auslauf von Tonne 1 nach Oben verlegen (Rohr kürzen) und den Zulauf nach Unten verlängern.
So hast du immer die Gewissheit, selbst wenn sich die Matten stark zusetzen sollten, dass das Wasser nach Oben kommt und in die 2-te Tonne ablaufen kann ohne dass was überläuft.

Ich hab es noch nie erlebt, dass verdreckte Matte hochgedrückt wurden.

Warum willst du partout die Matten Oben haben???

Gruß Nori


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*



> Warum willst du partout die Matten Oben haben???


Will ich ja gar nicht unbedingt
Es wäre halt nur am einfachsten, ich bräuchte meine Verrohrung nicht ändern!

Jetzt könnte ich auch alle Möglichkeiten durchprobieren, aber ich wäre doch schön blöd wenn ich nicht versuche von der Erfahrung anderer zu profitieren

Ich fand meine Idee gar nicht sooo blöd, ich kann ja auch auf einen Blick den Verschmutzungsgrad der Matten erkennen.
Bei Bedarf sind die auch schnell draußen und wieder sauber.

Dennoch bin ich im Gedanken immer noch beim VLCF

Dazu irgendwelche Meinungen?


----------



## Joerg (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Ralph,

versuch erst mal den VLCF zu realisieren. Nylonstrümpfe sind günstig und haben die gleiche Funktion.
Der Filter wird um 30-50% entlastet. Die zerschnippelten Matten kannst dir dann sparen.


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

...mal was anderes um wieder etwas zu verwirren...

Nimm die Matten raus und nutze einen VLCF direkt in der ersten Kammer...die erste Kammer mit bewegten Helix...die zweite Kammer mit ruhenden Helix... - ...erste und zweite Kammer werden oben miteinander verbunden...dein Auslaufrohr vom CS 2 leitest du genau mittig in die erste Tonne ein, das Rohr endet auf Wasserniveau und geht in ein etwas größeres Rohr über, was leicht über Wasserniveau steht, darin hängst Du den VLCF und das Wasser strömt nach unten durch und steigt dann wieder durch das bewegte Helix nach oben, wo es überlaufen kann...

 alles klar!? 


edi sagt: Jörg war schneller


----------



## Nori (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Ist das so ein Akt? - Hast du eine geklebte Verrohrung?
Ansonsten ist das doch schnell gemacht...

Den VLCVF seh ich als Sofortmaßnahme um schnell viel Schmutz aus dem Teich zu bekommen - aber als Dauerlösung?? (Im Teich möchte ich sowas nicht haben, genauso wenig wie ein Laubschutznetz!)
Diese "In-Rohr"-Variante ist nat auch eine Option (wenn auch ziemlich pflegebedürftig) - passieren kann aber nichts, da im Falle des Verstopfens das Wasser halt direkt zur 2-ten Tonne strömt.

Trenn dich von dem Gedanken deine Matten ständig zu reinigen - lass die Teile einfach mal ein paar Wochen /Monate in Ruhe.
Und wenn doch mal gereinigt werden muss ist es doch egal ob die Oben oder Unten im Filter sind.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

hier noch eine Skizze


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

@Jörg, mach ich

@Zacky, äh, nö, bewegt und ruhend kapier ich noch nicht so ganz

@Nori, wenn sie oben sind geht's halt einfacher, ich muß nicht bis zum Bauchnabel in die Tonne kriechen
VLCF war auch nur als "Vorübergehend" gedacht, mein Fehler hab ich falsch beschrieben.


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*



> hier noch eine Skizze


so langsam kommt es.
Jetzt erklär mir doch bitte mal einer den Unterschied zwischen Schwimm, Schweb und ruhendem __ Hel-x:beten


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

*schwebendes Helix* - hat eine höhere Dichte und geht grundsätzlich unter, so dass es durch Luftvolumen von unten immer wieder nach oben geschoben wird und so verwirbelt, da es schwerer ist geht es immer wieder unter und die Luft schiebt es hoch - dadurch wird das Helix auch ordentlich allseits durchströmt und durch das Aneinander reiben fallen die toten Bakkis ab (quasi auch noch selbstreinigend)

*ruhendes/schwimmendes Helix* - hat eine geringere Dichte und "schwimmt" bzw. "ruht" an der Wasseroberfläche und wird durchströmt, das ruhende/schwimmende Helix hat noch eine ganz geringe Feinfilterfunktion...daher sollte das ruhende/schwimmende Helix bei abgeschalteten Filterkreislauf mal ordentlich durchgerührt werden, so fallen die toten Bakkis ab, das Ganze absetzen lassen und dann mal den Schmutzablass ziehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

@Nori, ja geklebt
@Zacky, also wenn ich das richtig kapiert habe, ratest Du zu : 
1. Tonne schwebendes __ Hel-x belüftet.
2. Tonne Hel-x ruhend/schwimmend.

Dazu zeitweise einen VLCF (oder versteif ich mich da zu sehr drauf?)

Die Wasserführung muß ich wahrscheinlich so oder so ändern.


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

 ...und den VLCF kannst Du ja gerne nehmen, der ist auch gut und günstig...wenn der vorne im Einlaufrohr hängt, kannst Du ihn auch einfach herausnehmen und auspülen...auf Dauer ist das keine Lösung, da sich das Vlies auch zusetzt und irgendwann nicht mehr richtig filtert, denn auch hier kann es dazu führen, dass der feine Biofilm das Vlies bzw. deren Porenöffnungen verstopft und dann läuft auch da auch nix mehr durch...den VLCF müsstest du auf jeden Fall täglich kontrollieren...wenn Du den Aufbau ähnlich meiner Skizze machst, kann auch nix überlaufen, wenn der VLCF mal zu ist...dann läuft halt das grob gereingte Wasser in das Helix und geht den kürzesten Weg rüber in die nächste Kammer...so filtert in der ersten Kammer recht wenig...

...muss man halt schauen und kontrollieren bzw. reinigen...wie Nori auch sagte, auf Dauer ist der VLCF keine Lösung...aber in den Matten sehe ich halt auch nicht mehr den großen Erfolg einer Feinfiltrierung. :?


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Genau das war mein Gedankengang.
Ich bin halt der Meinung das so ein Vliesfilter einfacher zu handhaben ist wie die Matten.
Wenn ich mir zwei davon bastel, brauch ich ja bloß zu wechseln und günstiger wie Matten ist das glaub ich auch.


----------



## Nori (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Ich seh da schon einen Unterschied - den VLCVF muss man täglich reinigen oder wechseln - die Matten macht man einmal pro Saison sauber - bei größerem Schmutzeintrag kann es vielleich 2-3 mal pro Saison sein - somit ist dies kein Vergleich zum VLCVF.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neue/andere Filtermedien*

Moin, schönen Sonntag wünsche ich
ich hab ein bischen weiter überlegt und bin im Moment soweit.

1. Tonne Matten und __ Hel-x in Säcken.
2. Tonne Hel-x schwebend und belüftet.

Das Hel-x in Säcken deshalb damit ichs im Falle einer nötigen Mattenreinigung einfach und schnell raus und wieder rein bring.

Das könnte man auch mit Zacky`s Skizze kombinieren und zeitweise bei Bedarf einen VLCF oder Damenstrumpf verwenden

Ich hoffe ich geh euch nicht zu sehr auf die Nerven


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. März 2014)

hallo alle zusammen,
es ist eine Zeit vergangen und ich war nicht allzuoft hier.
darum bitte ich um Nachsicht, ich hab meinem anderem Hobby gefrönt
 
Mit dem Filter bin ich jetzt soweit:
Ich gehe von der Pumpe aus dem Pumpenschacht mit einem DN40 rohr raus, da hab ich dann im Bypass meine UVC-Bypass deshalb, weil ich sie ja nicht durchgehend an hab und sie mir zuviel vom Durchgang nimmt-dann geht's in den CS2.
Von da aus durch ein DN 70 rohr in ein DN200 das mittig in der ersten Tonne steht und bis nach unten reicht, von da muss das Wasser dann nach oben durch drei Matten PPI 30, 20 und 10 mit jeweils 5cm Stärke.
Dann geht's in die zweite Tonne wo aktuell __ Hel-x schwebend und belüftet drinn ist.
dann zurück in den Teich.
Fürs nächste Jahr plane ich nochj eine dritte Tonne mit ruhendem Hel-x dahinter zu stellen(geht dieses Jahr noch nicht aufgrund des fehlenden Platzes.
In das DN 200 rohr habe ich noch vor bei Bedarf kurzzeitig einen Damenstrumpf(VLCF) einzuhängen. Der ist recht einfach zu entfernen aber doch sehr effektiv.

Hab ich was vergessen, kann das so hinhauen?


----------



## Nori (4. März 2014)

Von Unten nach Oben sollten die Matten von grob nach fein eingebaut werden - also erst die PPI 10, dann die 20-er und Oben die 30-er.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. März 2014)

Na klar
Mein Fehler, Zahlen verdreht

Aber sonst? Denkfehler drinn?


----------



## Nori (4. März 2014)

Sollte schon passen - mir hat sich nur der Sinn des 200-er Rohrs noch nicht erschlossen - was hat das für einen Hintergrund?

Gruß Nori


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. März 2014)

Der Hintergrund ist, ich wollte ja zeitweise einen Strumpf reinhängen.
Gerade am Anfang fällt doch etwas mehr Dreck an, da erscheint mir das 200er Rohr aufgrund des Durchmessers etwas Reserve bzw Ausdehnungsplatz zu haben.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. März 2014)

Kennt jemand Easy Seal von Innotec?
Würd ich gerne als Abdichtung meiner Verrohrung benutzen, sollte laut Beschreibung auch funktionieren.


----------



## Nori (7. März 2014)

Was willst du denn genau abdichten - ein Rohr ist entweder verklebt oder es hat eine Gummidichtung - dann braucht man aber auch nichts außen rum schmieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. März 2014)

Im Moment geht von der Pumpe zum CS2 ein Schlauch, das möchte ich ändern.
Ich wollte einen Großteil des Schlauches durch HT Rohre in DN 40 ersetzen.
Da ich dann noch einen Bypass für die UVC einbauen will, sollen da noch zwei Zugschieber mit eingebaut werden.
Zugschieber - HT Rohr, das muß ich irgendwie dicht bringen und das easy seal hab ich halt noch da.


----------



## Nori (8. März 2014)

Wenn du dir schon die Arbeit machst, bau doch gleich auf 50-er um - die Adaption zum CS 2 geht  auch ohne Probleme.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. März 2014)

Wäre ne Überlegung wert, nur den Schlauch von der Pumpe kann ich ohne größeren Aufwand nicht ganz ersetzen.
Der hat nun mal einen Innendurchmesser von 40mm.
Ob mirs da was bringt wenn ich 50er Rohre benutze?


----------



## Nori (8. März 2014)

Halte den 40-er Schlauch so kurz wie möglich - dann auf 50-er Schlauch oder Rohr adaptieren.
Ich hab ca 20 cm nach der Pumpe auf einen 2" Schlauch adaptiert - der geht dann direkt in den UVC (hab hier von den 63mm auf 2" runterreduziert) - dann weiter mit 2" in den CS.

Gruß


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. März 2014)

Hab mir das ganze mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und bin zu der Entscheidung gekommen erst mal bei der 40er Verrohrung zu bleiben, allein schon deshalb weil ich alles schon da hab(ist irgendwo übergeblieben)
Für nächstes Jahr sind ein paar größere Arbeiten im Garten geplant, da wird der Filter auch ein wenig verändert.
Da hab ich dann auch die Möglichkeit von der Pumpe direkt mit 50er Rohr zu starten.


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. März 2014)

Das mit dem easy seal hat natürlich nicht funktioniert, war kaputt - Überlagert

Ich habs jetzt mal mit Tangit verklebt, in der Arbeit hatten wir da gute Erfahrung gemacht, mal abwarten obs auch dicht wird


----------



## Patrick K (10. März 2014)

Hallo Ralph 

Mit Tangit wird das wohl nix werden, selbst mit easy seal wäre es nur ein abdichten und kein Kleben. Ich würde an deiner Stelle PVC Druckrohr benutzen und dieses mit Tangit verkleben.

Gruss Obs


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. März 2014)

PVC - Rohr hört sich gut an, hätte ich selber auch drauf kommen können.

Wenns wirklich nix wird, bekomme ich das HT - Rohr hoffentlich wieder sauber aus dem PVC - Zugschieber raus


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. März 2014)

Ich habe es jetzt mal gewagt das ganze doch mal mit Tangit zu versuchen.
Zugschieber sind aus PVC, Rohre sind herkömmliche HT - Rohre.
Verklebt, 24 Std. liegengelassen und dann beim Spezl in der Gxx, Wasxxx, Scheixxx Firma abdrücken lassen.
Druck von 2 bar und sie waren 100% dicht.
Ich denke ich wage es mal und baue die ein, 2 bar wird meine Pumpe wohl nie erreichen.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. März 2014)

Hallo Ralph,
ich würde Matten immer ganz ans Ende setzen, da sie nun mal zum Zusetzen neigen. Ohne Matten fährst Du gewiß nicht schlechter als mit. Deine letzte Zeichnung gefällt mir weniger gut. Wenn sich in Deiner alten Aufstellung die Matten schnell zugesetzt haben, dann tun sies in der Zeichnung noch schneller (und die erste Tonne ist ohne Funktion).
Mein Vorschlag ist also:
2x __ Hel-X, von unten nach oben durchströmt. Matten maximal im zweiten Behälter, dann aber den ersten nicht belüftet, damit im ersten auch was sedimentieren kann. Wenn die zwei Hel-X-Tonnen Dir zu wenig sind, dann solltest Du erweitern, oder auf einen hängenden Patronenfilter (der braucht wohl auch mehr als die zwei Behälter, parallel geschalten) umsteigen.
Die Matten kommen einfach "zu früh" nach dem bewegten Hel-X (von dem ich glaube, dass es besser als unbewegtes ist - wegen der Wasserströmung im Behälter, und nicht wegen dem lustigen Geblubber). In solch einem Behälter sedimentiert einfach zu wenig, das muss erst mal ein nachfolgender wieder "richten".


----------



## Nori (11. März 2014)

...und nach 4 Wochen lösst sich das Zeug - Abdichten taugt in dem "Gewerbe" nichts - entweder klebt man oder es gibt anständige Dichtungen.

Gruß Nori (verstehe solche Aktionen nicht - wegen 10,- € Aufwand)


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. März 2014)

Ich hab doch geklebt und nicht abgedichtet
Durch das Lösungsmittel im Tangit werden die Oberflächen leicht angelöst, beim Trocknen verschweißen die sich miteinander.
So wurde mir das zumindest erklärt.
Sollte doch halten
Ich konnte es auch mit roher Gewalt nicht wieder lösen
Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, das das Gehäuse eines der Zugschieber nicht dicht ist
Sowas kauf ich nie wieder bei E-Bay
Naja, stimmt schon: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!

Das sich die Matten in der ersten Tonne jetzt so schnell zusetzen glaub ich nicht.

Beim ersten Versuch warens ja Japanmatten, die waren regelrecht "verklebt", ich denke mal das das mit den Schaummatten nicht passiert.
Ich habs zumindest im Auge.

Wenns doch nicht klappt, mach ich mir da keinen Kopf.
Versuch ich halt was anderes.
Ich will ja nächstes Jahr eh umbauen.
Ich hab mir Tipps angehört und mir was rausgesucht.
Wenns schief geht hab ich die Möglichkeit evtl. jemand anderem der das gleiche versuchen will davon abzuraten.

Nicht das sich jetzt einer auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, wenn ich alle Tipps beherzigen würde, hätte ich 20 Tonnen im Garten stehen


----------

